# Anyone taken apart a shurflo water booster?



## weanie (Jan 9, 2010)

I need to replace one of the push fit connections on mine, although I'm usually quite gung-ho about taking things apart, I'm a little concerned the whole thing will blow up in my face.

I'm just looking for reassurance that it won't.....!

Thanks!

Weanie


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure Paul at CoffeeHit knows a thing or two about the working mechanics of these kits. Either he or Liam should be able to set you on the right path.

Assume its this model? http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=41&prodid=1040&Product=Shurflo-Water-Booster-Pump


----------



## weanie (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, that's the one. I got the new part from him, so I guess he should be able to help me... I will ask him very nicely.

Thanks!


----------

